
Where New Yorkers Moved to Escape Coronavirus - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/05/16/nyregion/nyc-coronavirus-moving-leaving.html
======
Finnucane
Kinda weird that they're moving from NY to places that are almost as hard hit
as NYC, or soon will be. Boston, Chicago, Miami? I mean, wouldn't it make more
sense to go to Wyoming or Idaho?

